# How much substrate?



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I really don't want to go with the caculations method. But on average how much substrate should a planted tank have? I don't want to go to deep becuase it intends to contain more waste.

I am thinking about adding 1 1/2" of shultz aquatic soild.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Maybe the waste is a good thing? 

I would say at least 3-4 inches. If you wanted to use amano as an example his tanks seem to always have deep substrates. Sometimes it looks like 10 inches or more at the back of the tank. A deeper substrate helps to create stratifying layers of aerobic and anaerobic bacteria. Anaerobic bacterial growth can be good for plants because it creates a reducing environment deep in the substrate. Whereas more aerobic bacteria grow in the upper layers. I personally use 4-8", and have never had sulphur bubbles from the bottom even using a mix of peat and onyx sand. 

If you do decide to do 1.5" you could use the sloping method for a deeper substrate in the back.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like to have between 2"-3", however it also depends on the type plants you will be keeping.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I want the whole bottom floor to be leveled so no sloping will occur. How ever I am doing a grass type amano look, with all hair grass on the bottom.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

3" and where are you going to get that substrate?, I've been wanting to try that out.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh, I get them at walmart. It's about $7 for a 20lb bag, very useful it really works too. But it sucks when you first get it becuase it takes for ever to rinse, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With Hairgrass you can get away with less depth, they have tiny roots. However make sure to have enough depth to hold the grass down until it takes hold.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

speaking of which.. in another thread people were saying it takes one bag of eco-complete to do a ten. Without a substantial bottom layer, just a wee bit of peat, I think it takes more like 1.5 or so bags. I slope it, with max depth about 3 to 3.5 in the back.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I needed 2 bags to slope mine.


----------

